# St. Lucia taxi to Windjammer



## Janette (Apr 10, 2006)

We will be heading to Windjammer June 3 to celebrate our 40th anniversary. We will be flying Delta(assuming all is well with Delta) and will need a taxi to the resort. On the St. Lucia tourist info site there is info on taxi service and looks like there are a lot of different ones to choose. Do we need to book ahead of time? Which ones are the best? We don't have a clue as to what we are doing. Thanks


----------



## Conan (Apr 10, 2006)

I can give you a partial answer to your question.

First, you need to know whether you're landing at the international airport at the south end of the island ("Hewanorra") or the smaller airport in Castries ("Vigie").  

The taxi ride from Hewanorra is about 75 minutes; Vigie is about 10 minutes.

We landed at Hewanorra; I've forgotten whether we arranged our taxi in advance or booked one on the spot.  But my understanding is the taxi's on St. Lucia are coveted union jobs.  That means you'll pay plenty, but your driver will be professional and reliable.


----------



## Janette (Apr 10, 2006)

We are landing at the international airport. We got ff tickets with Delta and can fly from Savannah to Atlanta and then straight to St. Lucia(provided Delta if flying). Thanks for your info.


----------



## markmaine (Apr 10, 2006)

Check with the WIndjammer as they will sometimes arrange for a driver to meet you.

    Mark


----------



## riverside (Apr 10, 2006)

I think a taxi from Hewanorra to Windjammer will cost you around $80 each way.  There will always be taxis available outside the airport.  We always fly into Vigie, but at least you'll get a good look at the island!


----------



## PBlais (Apr 11, 2006)

There are always taxis available at the airport. You really don't need to arrange it in advance.

$25 from Vigie (15 minutes) and $75 (75 minutes) from Hewanorra ($80 for 4 people). You should not need to make reservations except before you leave the resort to return. Taxi's in St Lucia are zone fare based so there is no meter. It's priced from zone to zone.


----------



## Babs from UK (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi. if you are landing at the main airport you will be besieged by porters trying to take your luggage for you and asking for tips. Feel free to use them but it is a very small walk from the airport to the taxi stand! 

The journey from the main airport is very scenic and you certainly get to see some of the island on the way to Windjammer. The other airport, Vigie is only 15 minutes from Windjammer depending on the traffic and customs there is usually quite quick. You can expect to spend 30-40 minutes standing in line at the main airport if several flights come in at once.

Feel free to email me on BabsSteel@netscape.net if you want any more information.


----------

